# "Für Web speichern"...Problem



## illustrator (23. April 2004)

Kennt noch jemand dieses Problem beim abspeichern von Bildern? Beim Befehl "Für Web speichern..." (Alt-Umsch-Strg-S) kommt unverzüglich nach erscheinen des Bearbeitungsfensters die Meldung:
"Konnte nicht diesen Vorgang beenden, weil eine Anweisung gescheitert ist"! 

Habe zwar die Möglichkeit "OK" zu klicken. Aber bei dem Versuch zu speichern habe ich einen sofortigen shutdown mit der Meldung:

 "Runtime error! Program: C:\ Programme\Adobe\Photoshop......abnormal program termination"

Zu Image Ready springen geht auch nicht mehr. 

"Konnte das Programm nicht vollständig starten, weil ein unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten ist."

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand Hilfe wüsste!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

Dieser Fehler tritt im Normalfall immer dann auf, wenn der Arbeistspeicher "voll" oder die temporären Auslagerungsdateien von PS überfüllt sind.

Anmerkung:

Die internen Auslagerungsdateien sollten nicht auf der selben Partion liegen wie die von Windows und die erste nach Mögllichkeit nicht auf der Startpartion wo PS auch installiert ist.


----------



## illustrator (23. April 2004)

Habe ich schon drauf geachtet. In den Voreinstellungen habe ich die Ziellaufwerke für das Arbeitvolumen geändert....
Temporäre Speicher sind ebenso leer......

Habe auch schon alle Einstellungen und Vorgehensweisen wie bei ELENA´s Problem versucht (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128546.html)

nix geht...

...trotdem !Danke!


----------

